

The nastiness problem in computer science - mikebike
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/123611-the-nastiness-problem-in-computer-science/fulltext

======
RodgerTheGreat
I wonder if our tendency to consider and plan for worst-case scenarios (time
and space complexity analysis for algorithms, covering every edge case in
implementations, etc.) is somehow related to this perceived negativity?

